
Ask HN: Early Startup days, is my Drupal 7 setup okay, or do I seek out Django? - imustbezoe
Okay, so I&#x27;ve been an avid Drupaller these past few years, and my startup runs on Drupal 7 with user referrals, membership site, activity stream, (facebook styled) statuses, and (twitter like) micro-blog, and Organic Groups among other modules. All of these modules are absent in D8, so D7.<p>A few months ago, I was introduced to Python, and it simply blew me away. That prompted me to pay attention to Django. Now, all of this D7 stuff above can be found in Django.<p>That&#x27;s when I chanced across this discussion on Hacker News:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10888358<p>A post by user &#x27;travjones&#x27; starting with &#x27;Scalability&#x27; in this referenced thread says Django can only go so far in a production site with good load.<p>So, given that both Drupal and Django will need to &#x27;migrate&#x27; to custom code after some incidents of happy virality, does it make sense for me now to &#x27;defect&#x27; from Drupal 7 to Django?<p>Or, can Drupal 7 work okay for the initial traction phase, and then maybe things look up, the magic wand waves, and everything including code changes [hopefully for the better!]?
======
nowarninglabel
Are you doing all the development or do you have a team?

I wouldn't prematurely optimize for load until you are seeing some real growth
and uptick in traffic.

If you really grow, you'll need a team, and then hopefully you can empower
them to make the tech choices.

~~~
imustbezoe
Thanks for answering!

I'm doing this tech side on my own, that's why Drupal 7 is a safe bet when
starting out.

Your answer does point the way forward; let's see some real growth, then the
team will make the tech choices!

Thanks again!

